# Hummingbirds are coming north



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I watch this site every spring. Those flying jewels won't make it to Ohio for a few more weeks. The Ruby-throated hummers are already in Tennessee.









2022 Hummingbird Migration Map






www.hummingbirdcentral.com


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been waiting on the little buggers to arrive here in S. AL. They finally showed up last week.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

last year was the first year i had seen them at my house in iowa. all my friends have had tons...me? never a one...and then i got my shed with a porch and suddenly they were there and i had to fill feeders twice a day..lol...so fun to watch tho.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Time to get my feeders out again


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Just telling my DD we were going to have to get the feeders out in a few weeks. I didn't know about the site thanks!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We have them all year round. I thought that was normal. PNW.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Funny, I was just telling a friend today that I'd have to hang the hummer feeders soon... brilliant minds think alike!!!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Here in mid-Mississippi I have yet to see one (today is 25 March 2022).

I have about 8 feeders and each feeder has 5 or 6 feeding ports---but the humming birds are very protective of "their" feeder and run others away until they get seriously out numbered.

But I need to go buy several bags of sugar now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hard Aground said:


> Funny, I was just telling a friend today that I'd have to hang the hummer feeders soon... brilliant minds think alike!!!


You might have a few that stay there all year. If you want them to stay, you should plant some native hummingbird flowers. I believe you have several different species of hummingbirds that visit your area.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I might be the only one that doesn't feed the little sweeties. There are many flowers they enjoy though. It'll be a couple months until they make it here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I put out feeders but I rarely see the birds use them. I try to have flowers blooming all season long for them. It may be a challenge this year. I lost several mandevilla plants.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Watch just as the sun is coming up and just before it goes down. That's when they're most active at the feeders.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

robin416 said:


> Watch just as the sun is coming up and just before it goes down. That's when they're most active at the feeders.


3 feeders are under security cameras so there was 24/7 record of no activity. The columbine, lantana, mandevilla and agastache nearby saw lots of activity.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

This thread reminded me of the following thread that I started about mixing sugar water for humming bird feeders in 2021: old thread

It might/might not be of interest to some of y'all.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Read the OP. Then received a picture of a Hummer feeding at a friend's feeder. Yes, I took the hint. Last night I hung a feeder and this morning I saw my first Hummer of the year!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're still avoiding Ohio. I guess their parade permit is still under consideration. Funny because they have been spotted in Indiana which has similar weather and flower blooming times.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Haven't seen one here in Alamogordo yet either, despite a warming trend... but I bought a bag of sugar and I know where the hummer feeders are in storage, so I'm ready to hang the feeders once the little birds appear. We DO have quite a few other birds migrating into the area, I've noticed the influx at the other feeders & quail blocks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If there are no flowers around, it won't matter how many feeders you put out. Hummingbirds depend on nectar from flowers. No flowers, no birds. If your little feeder is the only one for 50 miles, and there are no flowers they can feed from in those 50 miles, they will not find your feeder.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

I already have some flowers in my yard, and it looks like trees are budding in this neighborhood... I figure the little birds will show up when they're good & ready, lol. I'm not gonna hang the feeders till they show, but I have the sugar and the feeders handy. I have about half a dozen hummingbird feeders, I like bringing the birds in close... later, after I've painted the exterior of my home, I'll buy some brackets and hang some feeders directly in front of my windows, I did that in Show Low and Benson and the views were incredible.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandparents hung feeders at 3 spots on their wrap-around porch. I got some good pictures at those feeders. The birds got used to people setting under the feeders and you could get real close to them.

The birds here are shy. They won't get close if you are setting out watching for them. I managed to get one real close to me when I was wearing pants with flowers on them. But twitch one little bit or breathe and the birds vanish.


----------

